# Finished a Sanguine tonight



## peccary (Feb 14, 2021)

I made this one for the guitar player in my on-again off-again band. He is a graphic designer and so wanted me to leave the pedal naked for him. He also has a laser engraving business so I'm stoked to see what he does. If/when he does artwork for it I'll post it here. I've gotta learn to do some kind of vector software because he offered to engrave some for me if I give him the vector files. We'll see!

Here's the finished pedal:









						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




And here's the gut shot:









						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




And here is a quick video I took to give him a little demo and show what each knob does. Keep in mind that this is a Sanguine played through a *bass* and is recorded with a phone through a Pignose amp, so please excuse the fidelity (or lack thereof)! 









						New video by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## dlazzarini (Feb 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> I made this one for the guitar player in my on-again off-again band. He is a graphic designer and so wanted me to leave the pedal naked for him. He also has a laser engraving business so I'm stoked to see what he does. If/when he does artwork for it I'll post it here. I've gotta learn to do some kind of vector software because he offered to engrave some for me if I give him the vector files. We'll see!
> 
> Here's the finished pedal:
> 
> ...


Nice and clean


----------



## fancypete (Feb 14, 2021)

Love the demo.  I need to try more of my pedals on bass.


----------



## peccary (Feb 14, 2021)

fancypete said:


> Love the demo.  I need to try more of my pedals on bass.



Thanks, I didn't record it thinking of posting it here, but when I was looking at the photos I figured I might as well.

I've got three electric basses, one acoustic bass, an upright bass, acoustic guitar, but no electric guitar!   If had one I'd use it for demos instead since most I've built have been more guitar oriented (been building for friends mostly).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## sergio (May 18, 2021)

Hi Peccary! Why do you use covers in the top 3 pots?


----------



## Betty Wont (May 18, 2021)

sergio said:


> Hi Peccary! Why do you use covers in the top 3 pots?


The covers keep out dust and debris while making sure nothing shorts out on the back of the pot. Most pots I buy come with covers already on them.


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

sergio said:


> Hi Peccary! Why do you use covers in the top 3 pots?



The pots I buy have the covers already installed on them. Probably not necessary on pots that don't go over the board, but since they're already on there I just leave them,


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

Very clean build; I, too, am looking forward to what your friend does with it. Moreso, looking forward to what you have your friend etch for you!

Ahh if only all demos were as succinct.


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Very clean build; I, too, am looking forward to what your friend does with it. Moreso, looking forward to what you have your friend etch for you!
> 
> Ahh if only all demos were as succinct.



I actually sent him a message about it a couple of days ago and he'd not done anything. I'm beginning to get the feeling he might not get to it.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

😹 The mechanic's car, the cobbler's kids' feet...


Well, as long as he makes time for your pending projects!

BTW, do you like the sound of crashing reverbs?


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> 😹 The mechanic's car, the cobbler's kids' feet...
> 
> 
> Well, as long as he makes time for your pending projects!
> ...



Right?

I'm not sure what you mean about crashing reverbs, though.


----------



## JamieJ (May 18, 2021)

Nice build! Is that a flandrien flag in the background I see?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

Well, you gave a real good smack to your pedal in the demo. Thought maybe you're in the habit with (real) spring reverb, or ...  😸


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Well, you gave a real good smack to your pedal in the demo. Thought maybe you're in the habit with (real) spring reverb, or ...  😸


I had to re-watch it to see what you meant. I thought you meant I hit it with my hand, but I whacked it with the headstock   

I'm pretty sure the bass was slipping off my lap there - I have a tall stool in the garage and wasn't wearing a strap, so balancing a bass on my leg is a bit tough.


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Nice build! Is that a flandrien flag in the background I see?


Yes it is! I used to be pretty big in to cycling and I had to get myself one when my wife and I visited Belgium during our honeymoon.


----------



## JamieJ (May 18, 2021)

peccary said:


> Yes it is! I used to be pretty big in to cycling and I had to get myself one when my wife and I visited Belgium during our honeymoon.


Awesome! I’m a big cycling fan too.


----------



## peccary (May 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Awesome! I’m a big cycling fan too.


@Feral Feline is a pretty big cyclist as well. I can't really call myself a cyclist any more, though. It's been about 7 or 8 years since I've ridden any real amount of miles. I'm not sure my bibs would appreciate the additional tensile strength needed to keep me contained at this point


----------



## Barry (May 18, 2021)

peccary said:


> @Feral Feline is a pretty big cyclist as well. I can't really call myself a cyclist any more, though. It's been about 7 or 8 years since I've ridden any real amount of miles. I'm not sure my bibs would appreciate the additional tensile strength needed to keep me contained at this point


Yep I recycle as much as I can, too!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 19, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Nice build! Is that a flandrien flag in the background I see?


Good CATCH! 

I obviously missed it.


I'm very big on cycling and recycling, "_bottles and cans just clap your hands, Tour de France..._"

Everybody now, sing along this great mashup of Beck and Kraftwerk...


"_That was a good synth-vocoder break... Two tour stages and an anglophone, Last stage Champs-Elysees...Camarades et amitié ...Tour de France, where it's at._"



@peccary You're still a cyclist. When an alcoholic falls off the wagon and climbs back on and is sober for months... still an alcoholic. When a junkie manages to go clean, they're but one prick of the needle away from... 

My analogies ... aren't going where they were supposed to be going.


----------

